
Fakemyinbox – Free Temp Mail Generator - bram2268
https://www.fakemyinbox.com
======
vlucas
I have run a similar service for a number of years:
[https://disposeamail.com/](https://disposeamail.com/)

These services can be quite useful for legitimate things, but they also tend
to be a magnet for spam, porn, scams, etc. (which is the point, really - so
these types of email don't wind up in your real inbox).

------
terrycody
yet another temp email service, thx for the thing! If possible, please add
more dot com domains, as many sites will block non-.com extensions.

~~~
squarefoot
IMO They also need a less revealing domain name, or they will be banned around
pretty quickly from the same people they should protect against.

------
mmwelt
The Chaos Computer Club also have a similar service:

[https://anonbox.net/](https://anonbox.net/)

------
Lex-2008
new alternative to mailinator which is banned on some websites

